# Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (13. November 2014)

*Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Testet und behaltet einen von fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl!

Fünf Lesertester dürfen frei wählen zwischen elf unterschiedlichen Modellen aus den Modellreihen EMK 3.5" und EMK 5.25". Zur Auswahl stehen unter anderem folgende Modelle:

*Enermax EMK 5402:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Enermax)

*Enermax EMK5203U3:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Enermax)

*Enermax EMK3105:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Enermax)

*Enermax EMK3202:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Enermax)

Sämtliche Festplattenwechselnrahmen von Enermax eignen sich für Laufwerke mit SATA- oder SAS-Schnittstelle. Dank einer patentierte Non-Scratch-SATA-Technologie können bis zu 50.000 Ein- und Ausbauvorgänge vorgenommen werden. Alle Festplattenwechelrahmen mit Ausnahme des Modelles EMK3203 bieten ein Sicherheitsschloss mit Schlüssel. Die Serie EMK 5.25" für 5,25-Zoll-Einschübe umfasst vier Modelle, die bis zu vier Datenträger aufnehmen und teilweise eine aktive Belüftung bieten. Die Variante EMK5203U3 stellt zwei USB-3.0-Anschlüsse zur Verfügung. Die Produktreihe EMK 3.5" umfasst sieben Festplattenwechselrahmen, die bis zu zwei Datenspeicher aufnehmen. Das Modell EMK3104 bietet einen USB-3.0-Anschluss, das Produkt EMK3105 findet sogar in einem PCI-Erweiterungsschacht Platz.

Mehr Informationen zu den Festplattenwechselrahmen gibt es bei Enermax:
- Enermax EMK 5.25"
- Enermax EMK 3.5"

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games       Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Enermax die  Chance  dazu: Fünf PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, einen Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl zu testen.   Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen  Testbericht  im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum      veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die  Hardware   behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit SATA-/SAS-Datenträgern aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet             einen  Test eines Festplattenwechselrahmens von Enermax verfassen? Dann  bewerbt      euch     in  diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt   einfach,  was     genau ihr  ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch   besonders  gut  als         Lesertester  eignet. Bitte gebt bei eurer  Bewerbung  an, mit welcher Hardware ihr den Festplattenwechselrahmen testen möchtet und welche(s) Modell(e) (Details siehe Enermax-Website) ihr bevorzugt.   (Pro Lesertest wird ein Modell zur Verfügung gestellt.) Erfahrungen mit Festplattenwechselrahmen  und  vorhandene   Vergleichsprodukte sind     natürlich von  Vorteil,   außerdem solltet  ihr  eine  Kamera bedienen und     gut  lesbare Texte   verfassen können.  Wer     noch  kein Mitglied im      PCGH-Extreme-Forum  ist,  muss sich  zunächst      (kostenlos)     registrieren. (Mehr  Bilder der Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen gibt es in der  offiziellen Ankündigung.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit SATA-/SAS-Datenträgern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und         endet voraussichtlich am 04.01.2015. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss  der      vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige  Verzögerungen      müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt  werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält       sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom Lesertester zurückzufordern und   den     Lesertester zukünftig nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der     Lesertest   folgende Anforderungen nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 5.000 Zeichen (ohne  Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand       beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von       anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens eine selbst erstellte Grafik (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Mittwoch, dem 26.11.2014, um 12 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## DaBlackSheep (14. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

da handelt es sich um richtig interessante Produkte, daher bewerbe ich mich hiermit für einen Test des Enermax EMK5201U3.
(Oben steht Enermax EMK5203U3 und auf der Page von Enermax steht EMK5201U3)

Mein Name ist Sebastian, ich bin 33 Jahre jung und komme aus Essen. Ich bin Familienvater und ein PC Enthusiast.
Auf diversen Plattformen habe ich schon einige Tests niedergeschrieben und ich erfülle die oben genannten Anforderungen.

Dieser Wechselfestplattenrahmen würde perfekt in mein System hineinpassen, zumal ich öfters mit 2,5" Laufwerken umgehe.
Fest in meinem System sind zwei 3,5" SATA HDD und eine 2,5" SATA SSD verbaut.
Zudem habe ich hier noch eine weite 3,5" SATA HDD und zwei 2,5" SATA HDD liegen.


Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Dgx (19. November 2014)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team, 
Ich würde mich sehr gerne für den Test des Enermax EMK5203U3 bewerben. Ich schraube zwar erst seit ca. 2 Jahren an PCs habe mein Wissen in dieser Zeit jedoch stets aktuell gehalten und erweitert. Testen würde ich den Rahmen mit einer 840 Pro SSD von Samsung und einer WD Black, außerdem würde ich die Lautstärke genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.
Ich würde mich freuen zu den auserwählten zählen zu dürfen.

Gruß 

Dgx


----------



## Zwitschack (23. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH und Enermax-Team

Da sich in meinem PC mittlerweile mehr 2,5" Laufwerke als 3,5" Laufwerke befinden, würde ich gern das Enermax EMK5402 testen. Als Testlaufwerke stehen eine SSD und zwei Festplatten bereit, die sich schon in meinem PC befinden. Weitere Festplatten durch externe Laufwerke stehen ebenso bereit.

Des Weiteren würde ich mich auch gern für das Enermax EMK3105 bewerben, da dies eine besonderes Design hat, welches, bei Verwendung von Wasserkühlungen in der Front, einen Einbauplatz für 2,5" Laufwerke bereit stellt. (Wasserkühlung nicht vorhanden).

Zu meiner Person: ich bin 27 Jahre alt und Student im Bereich Elektrotechnik und baue schon seit mehreren Jahren an verschiedenen PC. 

Ich würde mich sehr über die Testmöglichkeit einer der beiden Komponenten freuen.

Edit: Ich würde an dieser Stelle eindeutig den Enermax EMK5402 bevorzugen.


----------



## alex2210 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
wirklich super Lesertest den ihr hier anbietet. 
Deshalb möchte ich gerne daran teilnehmen.  


Ich selbst habe in diesem Jahr mit meinen 18 Jahren wieder einiges dazu gelernt, in Sachen Wasserkühlung wie auch in Sachen PC Komponenten. Nach dem Test des HR-02 Macho und des Corsair AX760i sehe ich hier wieder eine Möglichkeit meine Erfahrung zu erweitern und dabei den Usern ein gutes, mit Bildern und Eindrücken gespicktes, Review zu schreiben .  


Jetzt möchte ich kurz meine Hardware präsentieren die ich hier für den Test verwenden werde.
Hier meine Komponenten :


*Prozessor: Intel Core i5 2500 , Stock @EK Supremacy
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 2x4GB 1866 
Grafikkarte : MSI GTX 670 Stock @EKWB GTX 670 
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4 
SSD: 1x Samsung 830 128GB
HDD: 2x Western Digital Caviar Green (1TB,2TB)
Reservoir: EK X3 Reservoir 150
Pumpe: Laing DDC 1T+ 
Radiator: Alphacool Nexxxos UT60 Full Copper Weiß
Lüfter: 12x Enermax Cluster 120 mm 
Lüftersteuerung: Aquaero 5 XT 
Gehäuse: Custom Mountain Mods U2-UFO*


Mein System ist, wie Ihr sehen könnt, komplett wassergekühlt und bis ins kleinste Detail auf minimale Lautstärke optimiert. Die Lautstärke wird bei diesem Test auch eine wichtige Rolle spielen, schließlich sollten die Festplattenrahmen keine Störenden Vibrationen oder sonstige Störgeräusche auf das Gehäuse übertragen. 


Damit komme ich schon zu dem was ich in meinem Review alles unter die Lupe nehmen werde.
Diese Punkte sind:


*- Danksagung* an euch und auch ganz besonders an dich Stephan , als auch an Enermax für das bereitstellen des Samples.


*- Unboxing und Design* des Festplattengehäuses und des Zubehörs und meine Eindrücke dazu. Dabei wird auch auf das Design eingegangen, da mittlerweile viele PC Gehäuse sehr offen gestaltet sind und man dabei viele Komponenten sehen kann. All das wird zur Veranschaulichung mit Bildern untermalt. 


*- Spezifikationen:* Welche Anschlüsse sind vorhanden, welche Stecker werden benötigt, welche Festplatten hineinpassen und welche Spezialfeatures das Enermax Produkt bietet wird hier besprochen. Die Ausmaße sind auch noch von Bedeutung, denn der Platz in einem PC Gehäuse ist schließlich begrenzt, besonders für User mit ITX Systemen zum Beispiel. 


*- Testen der Features:* Wichtig sind mir hier vor allem die Einfachheit des Ein-und Ausführens der Festplatten und wie die Absicherung des Gehäuses vor Diebstahl gewährleistet ist. Natürlich wird auch überprüft ob sich durch das Gehäuse sich Probleme mit dem Mainboard, Betriebssystem oder anderen Dingen ergeben.


*- Lautstärke und Temperatur:* Hier achte ich neben der Lautstärke des Lüfters auch auf die Temperatur der Festplatten. Hier ist wird überprüft ob die Festplatten auch bei hoher Schreib- und Leselast bzw. im normalen Spielbetrieb und im Idle ausreichend kühl bleiben und ob dabei alles leise bleibt. Wichtig: Wie gut ist dabei die Vibrationsdämpfung? Meistens verursachen diese neben dem Lüfter die meisten Geräusche. 


*- Fazit:* Stimmt die Preisleistung und kann dieser Festplattenrahmen mich letztendlich überzeugen wird ein Punkt sein. Eine entsprechende Empfehlung/nicht-Empfehlung werde ich natürlich für die PCGHX-User auch noch aussprechen  


Als Kamera steht mir mein iPhone 6 zur Verfügung.


Da ich neben der SSD in meinem PC auch noch einige 2,5 Zoll SATA-Festplatten besitze wäre es gut, wenn ich das Enermax EMK 5402 testen könnte, um mal das Gehäuse bei vollständiger Bestückung zu testen. 


Da ich gesehen habe, dass es möglich ist das sogar noch ein Festplattengehäuse übrig bleibt, könnte ich euch Anbieten auch noch ein zweites Gehäuse zu testen (hier wäre das EMK5102 interessant, ich habe in meinem PC ja auch noch 2 3,5 Zoll HDDs, mit denen ich den Test durchführen kann) und in  meinem Review gleich zwei Wechselrahmen teste. Natürlich dann mit entsprechend mehr Bildern und Geschriebenen.


Vielen dank fürs Lesen 
Gruß 
*Alex*


----------



## DKK007 (26. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich würde das EMK3104 mit einer WD Red 2,5`` 1 TB im internen und externen Betrieb testen. Eventuell wird noch eine SSD zum test aufgetrieben. Gemessen könnten die Kopiergeschwindigkeiten von SSD und HDD auf die Platte im Wechselrahmen und zurück. Die Messungen sind unter Windows 7 Ultimate und OpenSuse 13.1 möglich. Außerdem kann ich beschreiben, wie gut der Einbau des Wechselrahmens und der Festplatten verläuft. 

Fotos von Unboxing und Testaufbau sind kein Problem.

Ich Studiere Informatik im 3. Semester und kenne mich ganz gut mit Hardware aus. Meinen PC habe ich natürlich auch selbst zusammen geschraubt.

I7-4770k
GTX660
Asus Z87 Pro
Intern: Samsung 840 Pro, WD Black 500gb, WD Red 2tb.     
Cooler Master Centurion 6 Midi Tower
Win 7, Linux


----------



## Zwitschack (27. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Gibt es hier eigentlich noch eine offizielle Bekanntgabe zum Ergebnis?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (27. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*



Zwitschack schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eigentlich noch eine offizielle Bekanntgabe zum Ergebnis?



Die Bewerbungsphase wurde gestern erst beendet, das dauert dann meist 24 Stunden bis bekannt gegeben wird wer nun dabei ist.
(Geduld ist eine Tugend ^^)


*Edit:*
Scheint wohl diesmal echt länger zu dauern . . .


----------



## Zwitschack (28. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Jetzt wurde auch noch Werbung auf Facebook gemacht xD


----------



## DaBlackSheep (28. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Jepp, auch gerade gesehen, ich bin etwas verwirrt...


----------



## DKK007 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Wann werden denn die Tester informiert? Oder ist das bereits geschehen?


----------



## Zwitschack (29. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

ich habe das Gefühl, das der Verantwortliche im Urlaub ist und wir vielleicht Montag dann informiert werden.

schade das niemand anderes vom PCGH-Team sich bisher hier gemeldet hat...


----------



## hbl-holly-hbl (30. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich hätte auch Interesse.

Schönen Sonntag noch

Holger Blank


----------



## DaBlackSheep (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

PCGH_Stephan, die Bewerbungsphase sollte am 26.10.14 beendet sein. 

Kurz darauf wurde auf Facebook Werbung für den Test gemacht, obwohl die Bewerbungsphase schon abgelaufen war.

Seit Ende der Bewerbungsphase sind nun 6 Tage vergangen und die Leute, inklusive mir fragen sich, wann mit der Bekanntmachung der Tester gerechnet werden kann. 

Oder haben sich womöglich nicht genügend Leute zum Test beworben?


----------



## DKK007 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich habe gerade von PCGH_Stephan meine Einladung zum Lesertest erhalten, ihr solltet also auch eine PN erhalten haben.
Da sich die Auswahl verzögert hat, wurde die Abgabe um eine Woche verschoben und ist jetzt laut PN am 11.01.2015


----------



## Zwitschack (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

jup, auch erhalten. wenn alle ihm zurückgeschrieben haben wird es sicher nochmal hier offiziell bekannt gegeben.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Japp, die Einladung habe ich auch schon erhalten.
Dann bin ich mal gespannt wann es dann los geht


----------



## Zwitschack (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Moin

Habe grad mal mit dem Enermax-Support hier im Forum geschrieben und erfahren, dass noch keine Lieferadressen übermittelt wurden. Der Enermax-Support wird sich aber um eine schnelle Klärung kümmern. 

Gruß Zwitschack


----------



## DKK007 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Wird dann aber langsam knapp, schließlich läuft ja schon in 30 Tagen die Testphase ab und dazwischen sind noch die Feiertage.


----------



## beren2707 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Sowas kann vorkommen. Keine Sorge, der Testzeitraum gilt ~30 Tage ab Erhalt des Testobjekts und wird sicherlich von Stephan verlängert werden. Man kann auch, sofern man aufgrund persönlicher Verpflichtungen voraussichtlich die Frist nicht einhalten können sollte, per PN bei Stephan um Aufschub bitten.


----------



## Zwitschack (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich halte hier mal alle offiziell auf dem aktuellen Stand.

Heute kam das Paket von Enermax an und wurde mit Freude entgegen genommen. Die feste Testphase bis 11.01.2015 sollte somit machbar sein (auch wenn noch Weihnachten dazwischen kommt).

Ich danke Benjamin vom Enermax-Support hierbei für sein freundliches Helfen zum schnelleren Erhalt der Testmuster und dem kleinen "Weihnachtsgeschenk".


----------



## DaBlackSheep (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Dann bin ich mal gespannt wann es hier soweit ist.


----------



## Dgx (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hey,

Hab heute auch mein Paket bekommen, ich danke Enermax nochmal für den schnellen Versand und die Tasse 

Gruß


----------



## DaBlackSheep (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hm, irgendwie kommt da gerade geringfügig Neid auf :/


----------



## Dgx (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

@sheep Noch nichts gekriegt? Vielleicht kommst ja Montag.
Gruß


----------



## DaBlackSheep (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ja, ist heute gekommen. Die Tasse ist das Beste


----------



## DKK007 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ist gestern  bei mir angekommen.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich bin schon fertig . Den Test gibt es hier :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...ermax-emk5201u3-festplattenwechselrahmen.html


----------



## Dgx (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

TOP Review!


----------



## Zwitschack (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

so, hab meinen auch mal online gestellt, auch wenn ich irgendwie nie die Worte für alles finde, was mir durch den Kopf geht^^ dafür ist es ein Bilder-Lesertest geworden^^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...selrahmen-emk5402-zwitschack.html#post7061721


----------



## alex2210 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Enermax-Festplattenwechselrahmen nach Wahl - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

So ^^ hab mein Review auch fertig gestellt : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...peicher/369386-lesertest-enermax-emk5402.html


----------

